# Craftsman Edger restored from the 7 years of non-operation. 😂😂



## jkim13 (Oct 6, 2022)

This craftsman edger was given to me by a friend.
Model No: 536.772210
It hasn't been operated for more than 7 years but looks really good except it doesn't have an air filter and housing. 
other than that, it seems hasn't been used very much.
It was a good, fun project. John's Ranch
JKK


----------

